# Photographer Captures Powerful Waves on Lake Erie as Liquid Mountains



## Meanderer (May 11, 2017)

"Dave Sandford is a professional sports photographer of 18 years whose hometown is London, Ontario, Canada. Over the past 4 weeks, for 2 to 3 days per week, Sandford has been driving 45 minutes to Lake Erie, spending up to 6 hours a day photographing the lake".









"The photos are awe-inspiring: Sandford gets in the water and shoots the powerful choppy waves in a way that makes them look like epic mountain peaks that are exploding into the atmosphere".


----------



## jujube (May 11, 2017)

I don't know what else to say but "WOW".


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2017)

That doesn't look like the Lake Erie I remember growing up near.   Amazing pictures.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 11, 2017)

Bonnie said:


> That doesn't look like the Lake Erie I remember growing up near.   Amazing pictures.


That's just what I was thinking, Bonnie.


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for that Jim.  I was born & raised in Detroit, so I'm familiar with that lake but I never saw the "wildness" as portrayed in
the photos.  I also learned a lot about the lake  (It's "shallowness"  etc.)


----------



## AprilT (May 11, 2017)

Just WOW!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2017)

Great photos, reminds me of the old Gordon Lightfoot song the Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

_"Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the rooms of her ice-water mansion
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams
The islands and bays are for sportsmen
And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
With the gales of November remembered..."

_


----------



## Callie (May 11, 2017)

Holy Moley!! Those are some awesome pics!
Number 4 looks like a skull face and number 9 looks like a really po'ed animal!


----------



## Steve LS (May 11, 2017)

That's dedication as a photographer.
Outstanding work.
Nice find. :applouse:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2017)

Enjoy that, great photos thanks so much for sharing!  I really liked this one.


----------

